# Required Reserve Training



## barks111 (5 Jan 2014)

i was wondering what the training process is for infantry reserves.  i know there is BMQ for a couple months on weekends, but i was wondering if that was it for training. I've heard of other training like SQ or DP1. i am from Saskatchewan. 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (6 Jan 2014)

1) This has been answered already, search for more info.

2) Some people do their BMQ over the summer, however most do it on weekends. If you are BMQ qualified by the time summer rolls around, you likely go on your SQ (now called BMQ-L), and some do their initial trades training right after that. Both are 4 week courses. After you complete your initial trades training, you are fully qualified as a private.


----------

